# I will be with you every step of the way, I love you



## showmustgoon

Friends, i will be grateful to you if you could help me to translate this into Romanian, sorry it is too long, but very important for me, thanks.
"I am amazed, how you cope with stress at such a difficult time for you. Yeah, that is true I have a lot to learn from you."
"I will be with you every step of the way, my friend, I love you"


----------



## themask

1. Sunt uimit cum faci faţă stresului la aceste momente dificile. Da, este adevărat că am multe de invăţat de la tine.

2. Voi fi cu tine la fiecare pas, prietene, te iubesc !


----------



## farscape

... a few almost minor fixes 



themask said:


> 1. Sunt uimit *de* cum faci faţă stresului la *în* aceste momente dificile. Da, este adevărat că am multe de *î*nvăţat de la tine.



Best,


----------



## themask

Yes 

Thank you


----------



## Trisia

showmustgoon said:


> "I will be with you every step of the way, my friend, I love you"





themask said:


> 2. Voi fi cu tine la fiecare pas, prietene, te iubesc !



_Please create separate threads for separate questions._

About "my friend": in Romanian we need to know your friend's gender in order to help you translate accurately.


----------



## showmustgoon

thanks a lot guys, i appreciate that


----------

